# Betta Personality Contest!



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

* PERMISSION GRANTED BY dramaqueen *
bettafish.com staff have no part in running this contest whatsoever, it's entirely run by meeeee 
Anyways, I am making a betta photo contest!  so if you decide to enter, you will make a description of the betta you are going to enters personality, and a pic of them looking like the personality you described.
* Rules
Only one pic!
One fish only. (Another can be on camera but specify the one in entry)
Must be your fish *
The deadline is the 14th. 1st 2nd and 3rd place winners. Prizes will be given on the 14th or 15th. The prize is a drawing, a wolf betta or a normal betta.
Examples (ps the quality of the pic is bad because I took the pic at 11:00 at night with flash on):


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

OOOH! I'm so gonna enter... if I can find Picasso or Severus in action, that is. -_-


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

[URL="







[/URL] jets looking at everything, my betta im entering is jets, she very curious and loves to chase my finger around..she over all is the most docile an loving pet i have ever met..oh and she can jump high for her food, she just can never get it, haha!!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

mybabyjets said:


> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for entering!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Happyhobbit said:


> OOOH! I'm so gonna enter... if I can find Picasso or Severus in action, that is. -_-


Haha


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Igneel is hyper playful and aggressive always attacking his reflection he does tend to get bored bite his tail so I gave him some bottle caps and it helped he loves knocking them around and biting them instead
he also likes attention and swims over when I come near and loves food he stares up at the feeding lid if I even touch it


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> Igneel is hyper playful and aggressive always attacking his reflection he does tend to get bored bite his tail so I gave him some bottle caps and it helped he loves knocking them around and biting them instead
> he also likes attention and swims over when I come near and loves food he stares up at the feeding lid if I even touch it


Thanks for entering!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Here'sy male pk Lippsy. I think you all can tell why his name is Lippsy, if you don't well... It's thanks to his red lip stick. I bought him as a female at petsmart, and as soon a I got it home it started flaring at all my male bettas and started the craziest body wagging every. He is always full of energy and will never back down from a "flare off"


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Mahsfish said:


> Here'sy male pk Lippsy. I think you all can tell why his name is Lippsy, if you don't well... It's thanks to his red lip stick. I bought him as a female at petsmart, and as soon a I got it home it started flaring at all my male bettas and started the craziest body wagging every. He is always full of energy and will never back down from a "flare off"


Lol his name fits him perfectly  thanks for entering!


----------



## Shine (Jul 5, 2013)

This is Harry.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Shine said:


> This is Harry.


Thanks for entering!


----------



## lovefordebbie (Jul 7, 2013)

caaaaalm down harry! xD


----------



## lovefordebbie (Jul 7, 2013)

can i enter? my betta looks EXACTLY like the one at the top screen as the logo. i mean exactly o.0 his name is Toby


----------



## Shine (Jul 5, 2013)

:thumbsup:


lovefordebbie said:


> caaaaalm down harry! xD


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

lovefordebbie said:


> can i enter? my betta looks EXACTLY like the one at the top screen as the logo. i mean exactly o.0 his name is Toby


Yes of course! All you have to do is send in a pic


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

3 days left!


----------



## paiigekate (Jul 11, 2013)

*Benny!*

Benny is new to his home but already acts as if he's lived here for years! He is constantly swimming around and playing in the current of his waterfall. He loved sleeping in his leaf hammock and playing hide and seek in his plants. He spreads his tail out and tries to look like the leaves in the tank! He pushes his little toy ball around in the tank and will jump for food at meal time. He is very mild-mannered and won't flare up when he sees his reflection but he loves watching himself in the mirror. He will sit for hours just staring at himself! I'm so glad i grabbed this weird spunky little guy off the pet store shelf!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

paiigekate said:


> Benny is new to his home but already acts as if he's lived here for years! He is constantly swimming around and playing in the current of his waterfall. He loved sleeping in his leaf hammock and playing hide and seek in his plants. He spreads his tail out and tries to look like the leaves in the tank! He pushes his little toy ball around in the tank and will jump for food at meal time. He is very mild-mannered and won't flare up when he sees his reflection but he loves watching himself in the mirror. He will sit for hours just staring at himself! I'm so glad i grabbed this weird spunky little guy off the pet store shelf!


aww so cute! Thanks for entering!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Since we do not have that many entrees, I will have to make it only one winner  sorry. (Instead of three)


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

1 day to enter! I am judging right now, but entrees today will be judged too


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Or winner is the owner of lipsy! (Excuse me if I spelled that wrong) she got a good picture of him flaring and his lip marking that matched the description perfectly! Would you like a drawing of a betta or wolf betta?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Yea that's great. And I'm a he haha. Umm... What's wolf betta. Sorry I didn't know. And thanks


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Mahsfish said:


> Yea that's great. And I'm a he haha. Umm... What's wolf betta. Sorry I didn't know. And thanks


Sorry! The pic of the wolf betta is the part of the 1st thread it's a sample


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Ill have my fishy. Thanks


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I like lipsey! Very cute B congrats.


----------



## tigerhappy26 (Jul 14, 2013)

Here is Venus my female crowntail betta


----------



## Shine (Jul 5, 2013)

congrats


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Okay I just need a pic from the side of lipsy to draw him


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

my beta always looks grumpy. he is grumpy when he sees his reflection in the tank.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Side shot


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

who are second and 3rd place?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

From one of my posts I said I can't do more than 1 winner anymore because I didn't have enough entrees to make it a fair crowd of people who didn't win.


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

Cute fish everyone!


----------

